# Grand Mayan Reservations & Rental help please



## blr666 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, my friend has 4 weeks (2 bedrooms) at the Grand Mayan and right now she is using the rental agency as recommeded by Grupo Mayan.  She's not sure if her 2007 weeks are rented or not.  They told her that she can get $2500 per week.  She knows that's not true.  She was wondering, if they are unable to rent her weeks, what happens to the weeks.  Does she lose it or will it go to the next year?  

The 2nd question is that I want to rent one of her 2008 weeks.  I need to have a one bedroom and a studio.  I need two separate reservations because my mother in law wants to stay away from my kids.  Is there an extra fee to do this?  Where does she call to make reservations?  How early can she make reservations?  

Thanks.


----------



## Miniwheat (Sep 4, 2007)

She can make reservations 6 months in advance on the first day of the month you want to travel in. For instance, if you want to go on March 8, she could make reservations on September 1. There is no additional fee for splitting the unit into 2 separate reservations. She will only need to pay the maintenance fee on a 2-bedroom unit.

If she put her week into "Elite Reservations" to try to rent them, she will get the week(s) back at the end of October if they have not rented them. She can then use these weeks for a reservation yet in 2007 for sure. If her contract is new and says that she can roll her weeks one year forward, she would be able to use the returned weeks in 2008 also. Older contracts didn't have that feature.


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 4, 2007)

*If she deposited her weeks with Elite*

IIRC, from our sales tour, In October they will become RCI deposits, or she has the option of moving them into 2008. At least that is our option as a profile A owner.
 As for your reservations, all she needs to do is tell reservations she wants a one bedroom, in your name, then a  studio in your mil's name, and ask them not to be on the same floor.

We have done well renting our weeks that we didn't use on www.bidshares.com if she is interested. 

fwiw, Greg



blr666 said:


> Hi, my friend has 4 weeks (2 bedrooms) at the Grand Mayan and right now she is using the rental agency as recommeded by Grupo Mayan.  She's not sure if her 2007 weeks are rented or not.  They told her that she can get $2500 per week.  She knows that's not true.  She was wondering, if they are unable to rent her weeks, what happens to the weeks.  Does she lose it or will it go to the next year?
> 
> The 2nd question is that I want to rent one of her 2008 weeks.  I need to have a one bedroom and a studio.  I need two separate reservations because my mother in law wants to stay away from my kids.  Is there an extra fee to do this?  Where does she call to make reservations?  How early can she make reservations?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## blr666 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## spitubbe (Sep 13, 2007)

I just found out that the VF weeks can only be rented out 45 days from your desired vacation date in Feb-March.  Don't know why it is that way but heard that is the rule.  Registered weeks do not have that problem.


----------



## Duke56 (Sep 19, 2007)

aliikai2 said:


> IIRC, from our sales tour, In October they will become RCI deposits, or she has the option of moving them into 2008. At least that is our option as a profile A owner.
> As for your reservations, all she needs to do is tell reservations she wants a one bedroom, in your name, then a  studio in your mil's name, and ask them not to be on the same floor.
> 
> We have done well renting our weeks that we didn't use on www.bidshares.com if she is interested.
> ...


My question exposes my ignorance.  I have seen refrerences here to ownership profiles.  Just what are they and how do I discover what my GM owner profile is?

TIA, Cec Britton


----------



## pittle (Sep 19, 2007)

Duke56 - if you have the Profile A status, you will have a letter from Groupo Mayan.  About 18 months ago, you got that if you had invested more than $50,000 in MP/GM properties (from them).  I've heard that the $ amount has gone up.  The Profile A status allows you to book 12 months in advance, supposedly gives you preferred ocean front rooms (when available) and the the option to request a higher/lower floor and a couple of other things.

But, I was not able to get 3 consecutive weeks in Cabo for late January & to mid-February with this status.  I attribute that to the fact that the resort just opened and people have been planning to go there longer than I have.  Also, MP owners can go to the GM in Cabo for now.


----------



## Bheema (Feb 10, 2008)

*Backing out within 5 days!*

If you are within your 5 day period from when you signed (5 Business Days just like it would be in the U.S.) you are lucky. 

Backing out now is easy but you have to do it right. In early February of 2008 we got out of our contract by first calling the US consulate. They referred us to the Puerto Vallarta office of Profeco. Profeco is the Mexican consumer protection office and is the very best way to get yourself out. (Ask around where the office is. Many people don't know anything about it.)

If you follow the directions on your contract and return to Mayan with all your papers saying you wish to back out you will be immediately put into their 'plan B' and will be re-sold or "re-packaged" down to a less expensive deal. If that's what you want fine, but if you want to get out and don't want to subject yourself to any more of their psychologically tested and proven sales techniques (which we find immoral and just plain wrong -manipulating human beings like that with fatigue, hunger and just plain lies) then just go to a Profeco office. 

The one we went to was out by the airport near Sam's Club in a little strip mall. The time-share people HATE when you do this. It takes away their ability to re-sell you. Profeco prepares and gives you the rescind letter for the contract you signed and the time share people must sign it without further games. If they don't they are in big trouble with Profeco. Mayan had to credit our credit card right there on the spot for the money they had debited as down payment. 

In the future something may happen where these very powerful and wealthy landowners in Mexico may be able to neuter Profeco. If they do here's hoping your own country's consulate may be able to guide you how to get out of your deal. 

The problem with all this is these TS people have to use these high pressure techniques to take whatever they can from you. There is no "set price" for anything. They will get what they can. For us it was simply seeing what these same units we'd paid many thousands of dollars for were going on eBay for about 1/4 to 1/5 of that price. We also found that renting, trading down and all the rest of the pretty picture they painted was not as easy or lucrative as they implied. 

Best of luck and I hope this is of help to you. If you are beyond your 5 days I do not know the answer but would start with your consulate for guidance.


----------

